# coupler/truck question



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I just received this nice passenger car by Athearn. It has knuckle couplers on trucks that screw in. Does anyone know where I can buy trucks that will fit that come preassembled with Rapido couplers? My fingers do NOT like trying to change out couplers with those microscopic springs. Also having a set of extra trucks with the different couplers would allow me to use the car on two different trains easily. Thanks for any iinfo!!


----------



## Conductorjoe (Dec 1, 2011)

Athearn bought out Model Die casting, (MDC Roundhouse) some time ago. That car appears to be the same as an older MDC car. The trucks for an MDC passenger car would fit.
Most companies are switching over to knuckle couplers. I use Micro- Trains couplers for everything but havent seen any of those rapido trucks in stores lately.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Off topic... thats an awesome passenger car.. I too am doing B&O


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

You would only have to change one coupler, on the lead truck. No need to change all of the couplers.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

PMC - thanks but there will be cars at BOTH ends that need Rapido couplers. Do you kniow of a source where I can get even One?


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I'd watch ebay for a car with rapido couplers with the long shank extension. bachman old time passenger cars also have the couplers you want. I even have one I just took off a car that is a rapido coupler, it has the screw attachment too, you can pm me with an address, and I'll ship the truck/coupler to you for free and you can see if it works. I've been changing to knuckle couplers and some trucks need re sizing the bolster holes, which I do with my cordless drill. Anyway, I have one if ya want it. Brian Heap


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

Brian - PM on the way. Thanks!!


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

You could try Googling for trucks. You might find them that way.


----------

